# SUV racks for Kayak?



## billfishguy17 (Mar 21, 2010)

Sold the bayboat last year. Looking to start Kayak fishing. I was checking on Racks to put on top of my Jeep Liberty. Does anyone know anything about Thule crossbars? Are they good? I will end up with a 11 or 12 footer either Hobbie or Wilderness systems or Ocean Kayak. Any info would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Thule, yakima & Rhino all good. I couldnt find a thule or yakima rack to fit the top of my truck because it has gutterless rails, so I have half a Thule bar in the back and rhino racks on top, will be getting a goal post for my receiver custom made, but it seems to be ok without it so far


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

Check out Spring Creek Outfitters. It's what I use and I can't tell you how many people I've run into that are impressed with these racks. Each rack has extendable struts on each side that allow a single person to load/unload a kayak one end at a time.


----------



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

I have a Jeep Liberty with Thule crossbars and I can say from several years of experience that that's all you need. Thule makes great stuff and it will hold your yak just fine. I have an OK prowler Trident 13 and I just lay it upside down on pool noodles on the crossbars and then strap it down. Never had a problem.


----------



## billfishguy17 (Mar 21, 2010)

*Thanks*

I appreciate all the info. and the rapid replies. Tight lines !


----------



## Ivarie (Mar 2, 2010)

Thule cross bars, Yakima j-cradle Hullraisers. I have a mazda 3 hatchback and two yaks on top hold up fine with a Yakima powder hound in the middle for my rods. I highly suggest Thule cross bars because they are square and will never twist like a round bar.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

I use Thule crossbars and feet with Thule bike racks to haul my bicycles around... very sturdy, never had a problem!


----------

